# American football in Dubai



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello
So is there any place to watch NFL football in Dubai? Do TV or Satellite companies offer any packages to view games? I know I can get it online but not the best way to watch it, rather in a pub or on a big screen. Any advice??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Great question. I'm still in the states, but will be there in a few weeks and need to find a way to watch the games!! Gotta keep up with my fantasy team real-time!!


----------



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard that! What are you going over for? Myself I got a job with Al Shaheen Tryin to find Americans or anyone into NFL.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Well it's a job with a US based aerospace company. The job is actually in Abu Dhabi, but since that forum is so quiet, I spend more time here. I did some research and you may be able to get NFL game pass from the NFL website, not sure how well it'll work though.


----------



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

Actually my job is based in Abu dhabi also but was told it's cheaper to live in Dubai and just commute. When are you going over?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea I heard it's cheaper in Dubai also and more fun, but I'm not a big fan of long commutes, so I'll try AD and see how it goes. I'll probably be there mid October, but move my family in November. When are you scheduled to be there?


----------



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

As soon as my visa is processed they will send me my airline ticket 2-4 weeks as of the 1st of Sept. Not bringing my family though, my wife has a career in US so going solo. Really concerned about the view of Americans over there

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, we went from discussing football to living in Dubai traveling to Abu Dhabi.... Man, you guys don't help the stereotype of Americans with short attention span.... 



gbh242 said:


> Hello
> So is there any place to watch NFL football in Dubai? Do TV or Satellite companies offer any packages to view games? I know I can get it online but not the best way to watch it, rather in a pub or on a big screen. Any advice??


Yes, some offer packages.... but the games are show in the wee hours of the mornings. You could dvr them and watch them at night, but you have to make sure you don't see the scores before then.



gbh242 said:


> As soon as my visa is processed they will send me my airline ticket 2-4 weeks as of the 1st of Sept. Not bringing my family though, my wife has a career in US so going solo. Really concerned about the view of Americans over there


The opinions are the same everywhere. Some hate us, some love us. Don't worry about that and you will be fine. I think you will find yourself in good company and also won't be harassed or anything.


----------



## Jason G in AUH (Jun 1, 2011)

To the NFL fans......

Both Cable TV providers (Du & Etisalat) offer a sports package. It includes Fox Sports, which offers NFL, NHL & MLB games. During the football season, every Sunday a different team is featured. But throughout the week, they replay different games from that week.

I have also purchased 'NFL Gamepass' so that i can watch my team every week. I've had no issues with it (no buffering issues or cut-outs), and its featured in HD.

Good luck with yor move here!


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Any of you guys work for Global Aerospace Logistics?


----------



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Damn, we went from discussing football to living in Dubai traveling to Abu Dhabi.... Man, you guys don't help the stereotype of Americans with short attention span....
> 
> Yes, some offer packages.... but the games are show in the wee hours of the mornings. You could dvr them and watch them at night, but you have to make sure you don't see the scores before then.
> 
> The opinions are the same everywhere. Some hate us, some love us. Don't worry about that and you will be fine. I think you will find yourself in good company and also won't be harassed or anything.


IndoMLA it's called communicating where you develop a conversion through multiple topics. Once my question was answered we changed topics. Don't hate on Americans because your boring and slow

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

OK well back to the topic.
My PS3 features DirecTV Sunday Ticket.
But I was sorely disappointed that it's is not available outside of the US. That and Netflix would improve my quality of life considerably (sad maybe but true....)

My friend has du and I'm assuming OSN. We watched the Bears kick the crap out of the Falcons yesterday. 
And the replays during the week are at least on at a decent time.
Even though I know the scores it still feels good to watch the game. Once you've been out here long enough you'll be able to relate to that one.

I used to watch games last year on a free streaming website. It was fantastic. Then (for the Super Bowl) the FBI shut down the site and I was SOL.

If anyone has come across a decent free streaming website I'd be keen to know about it...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

OSN seem to have a lot more American Football these days as they keep loosing the rights to other sports.


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm on my 2nd year of using NFL Game Pass. It has all the games in single, double, even quad display. I can pause and rewind like a DVR and watch the games the next day.

Its not cheap, but a must if you are a diehard fan.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Trying to figure out how to upgrade my internet through my company paid thingy magiggy which will probly turn into a huge ordeal but I dont think I can stomach another year of not being able to watch games at home. Thought I should ask... What speed is the minimum needed to be able to watch streaming video through the nfl site and/or (my dad already paid for the direct tv pack and online comes free but only within the usa) using a vpn to access direct tvs nfl games? 

Anyone hosting Sunday night noon games ?


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Trying to figure out how to upgrade my internet through my company paid thingy magiggy which will probly turn into a huge ordeal but I dont think I can stomach another year of not being able to watch games at home. Thought I should ask... What speed is the minimum needed to be able to watch streaming video through the nfl site and/or (my dad already paid for the direct tv pack and online comes free but only within the usa) using a vpn to access direct tvs nfl games?
> 
> Anyone hosting Sunday night noon games ?


You can watch it as low as a 256k bandwidth. Of course you won't be able to pull down HD quality. But when I'm in Iraq or Afghanistan and watching on my laptop, its better than nothing.

When I'm back here in Dubai at my home/office, I watch games in HD through my 24MB DSL Du connection on a 32" LED. I put together a dedicated server just for streaming the games.

You don't need a VPN. In fact - the NFL Game Pass will not work unless it 'sees' you are on a Non-USA IP address. I was in the states last week and had to VPN through the UK or London for it to work in the USA.

VPNs are another chapter I could talk at length about.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have 256k connection and I cant even use it to voice chat... was wondering what is the amount I should try to get to be able watch. I dont want to go through this process which is seeming to going to be difficult to find out that I still cant use it, but dont want to pay more then I have to either. 

If I can use the direct tv free stuff that my parents get, would rather do that then the NFL game pass. That I have to use the work around to be able to use as it will not work if they detect you are out of country.


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have 256k connection and I cant even use it to voice chat... was wondering what is the amount I should try to get to be able watch. I dont want to go through this process which is seeming to going to be difficult to find out that I still cant use it, but dont want to pay more then I have to either.
> 
> If I can use the direct tv free stuff that my parents get, would rather do that then the NFL game pass. That I have to use the work around to be able to use as it will not work if they detect you are out of country.


When my brother lived here (Al Barsha), he had a 4MB pipe that worked ok.

Another option is a Sling Box. Little more involved - but it essentially allows you to watch your dad's Direct TV from here. Small IP based device that connects to one of his decoders stateside that you can control from anywhere in the world via internet. Google Slingbox for more info.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Highly suggest slingbox if you are staying here long time  
I am on my last leg of the dubai prison sentence. 

Any other suggestions on speed for streaming through a vpn?


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Highly suggest slingbox if you are staying here long time
> I am on my last leg of the dubai prison sentence.
> 
> Any other suggestions on speed for streaming through a vpn?


After the Feds shut down firstrow dot net, I haven't been told/shown anything that has taken its place.

You could always find a friend with an AFN decoder here too 

I have 2 of them, just don't have a balcony to mount the dish.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not lucky enough to be with the AFN crowd.... but I know a whole bunch of 'em. Just tend to avoid that crowd 

My little sister says she knows a site that is free and she says she didnt think they had where you were located restrictions. She is suppose to send it to me. That vpn for direct tv is a bit of a concern. 

If I get it fixed and going, will be kind enough to share my crack rock.... with non crazies that I have met in advance.


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

i noticed the other day that Etisalat offers the american version of ESPN, should be able to get some games on that --- or at least im hoping as im much more into college football (SEC!!!) than NFL. 

i also have a slingbox, but honestly, with football, its hit or miss bc of the connection speeds on both ends... 

btw, for the other conversations... i live in AD and work in Dubai... its a much, much better commute than the other way around... AD isnt bad at all... slightly smaller scale than Dubai, but i find its less strict in some ways (aka getting alcohol for home consumption) and there are tons of clubs, etc ... if i were you guys doing that wrong way commute, id get here and check both out before making a decision.


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Not lucky enough to be with the AFN crowd.... but I know a whole bunch of 'em. Just tend to avoid that crowd
> 
> My little sister says she knows a site that is free and she says she didnt think they had where you were located restrictions. She is suppose to send it to me. That vpn for direct tv is a bit of a concern.
> 
> If I get it fixed and going, will be kind enough to share my crack rock.... with non crazies that I have met in advance.


Easier than me avoiding the derelicts huddled around the CVS at Congress and 5th a couple of weeks ago.

I don't see many of the AFN crowd here. I do when I travel and they are not that bad.


----------

